# Confessions...



## jtrux (Nov 29, 2012)

At night when my girlfriends sleeping (all the perver's are going nuts right about now lol) I sneak into her purse and steal her Burt's Bees nom nom nom! That stuff is sooo much better than that Chapstik brand crap i'm used to.

Who is next?


----------



## luvpetz27 (Nov 29, 2012)

I was afraid to keep reading for a second!! 

Enjoy the burts!


----------



## CLMoss (Nov 29, 2012)

I spend more money than I should on jewelry; gold, diamonds and pearls.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 29, 2012)

Sorry...I'm pure as the driven snow!


----------



## Laurie (Nov 29, 2012)

OK I'll bite, I watch my tortoises while I should be working....


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 29, 2012)

I am pretty much an open book all the time 
hmmm a confession.... I will think of something I do and get back..


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 29, 2012)

Bless me forum, for I have sinned. It has been 172 weeks since my last confession.... 

Sitting here I really can't think of anything. It helps not having anybody else living here to even think about hiding or sneaking things on them. Plus even then, I tend to be very honest and staight forward.




emysemys said:


> Sorry...I'm pure as the driven snow!



 I about choked on my breakfast reading this one!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Nov 29, 2012)

I baby talk my reptiles... I'm so ashamed


----------



## shellysmom (Nov 29, 2012)

I bring home another rescued animal whenever my hubby goes out of town. I usually don't keep them, but he always gets back home and asks, "What did you do this time?" Last time I rescued a stray rooster that had been stranded by the side of the highway for a week.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Nov 29, 2012)

shellysmom said:


> I bring home another rescued animal whenever my hubby goes out of town. I usually don't keep them, but he always gets back home and asks, "What did you do this time?" Last time I rescued a stray rooster that had been stranded by the side of the highway for a week.



Ohh, that reminds me... My mom has a strict "no cat" policy which I can't really argue with with so many reptiles and birds in the house. But whenever she's out of town, or even if she's not, and I happen upon a cat in need of help, I will either keep it in my car until the humane society picks it up if it's warm outside, or I will sneak it into the downstairs basement if it's cold.... shhhh


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 29, 2012)

shellysmom said:


> I bring home another rescued animal whenever my hubby goes out of town. I usually don't keep them, but he always gets back home and asks, "What did you do this time?" Last time I rescued a stray rooster that had been stranded by the side of the highway for a week.



 I remember with my ex a few times, the kids and I would rescue something and if we were lucky it would be some what marked like another animal we currently had. Like we had been given a border collie puppy and the breeder offered us another one she needed to adopt out. Both were black and white, but other then that not really the same in looks. It took about two weeks before both puppies were side by side, when he happened to look at them and he figured it out, Duh.   Was so much easier to get away with new cats and turtles.  (can you figure one reason he is now an ex?) 

Current husband never gets to be home long enough to learn who all the animals are, but he is told whenever even a new cat shows up outside let alone when I "rescue" or buy something.


----------



## yagyujubei (Nov 29, 2012)

No confessions for me - you know, statute of limitations and all...


----------



## tortadise (Nov 29, 2012)

Speaking of rescue jacqui. Did you ever hear about that hingeback?


----------



## wellington (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm in the Yvonne (emysemys) Pure as Snow Club. just too darn upfront and pure, or it might be because, it's my way or the highway, so I don't hide or keep quiet about things. It's the German in me
BTW, I was a little scared when I first started reading the first post, whew, was I glad it went good


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 29, 2012)

wellington said:


> BTW, I was a little scared when I first started reading the first post, whew, was I glad it went good



Come on, be honest weren't you just the least bit disappointed?


----------



## jaizei (Nov 29, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, I was a little scared when I first started reading the first post, whew, was I glad it went good
> ...



I was ... at the very least I expected this


----------



## MarissaRelf (Nov 29, 2012)

When ever I find loose change it goes into my hidden, animal, Christmas and Birthday present fund ;P


----------



## wellington (Nov 29, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, I was a little scared when I first started reading the first post, whew, was I glad it went good
> ...



Actually, my mouth had dropped to the floor, I couldn't believe he was going to post, what my mind was thinking, on this forum. Yes, my mind was thinking all kinds of not nice things Then, I could imagine her finding out and now we would have one less member who was found beaten by cactus pads and buried in the coconut coir
Not sure though why he doesn't buy his own. Hey, jtrux, why is it you don't buy your own?


----------



## terryo (Nov 29, 2012)

One time when my husband was at work, my son and I took in a homeless guy and let him have a shower, and good meal, and then we gave him some of my husbands old clothes. When we got away with it, and he didn't find out, we thought...what the heck...so whenever he worked late, we'd bring someone else in. He never found out, until one night he didn't feel well, and came home early. The guy was sitting in my son's room watching some TV and eating, and my husband asked who that was, and we told him it was my son's friend. We we went to bed that night, my husband turned to me and said...OK now tell me what's going on here. I could really write a book with all my confessions.


----------



## Edna (Nov 29, 2012)

My deepest, darkest secrets are destined to remain my deepest, darkest secrets. That why they're secret. No confessions here. A few regrets, maybe, but no confessions.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 29, 2012)

I had a RES once that I lost..... Please don't hate me TFO  :'(


----------



## Creedence (Nov 29, 2012)

"found beaten by cactus pads and buried in the coconut coir" BAHAHA. that's great.


----------



## bigred (Nov 29, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Sorry...I'm pure as the driven snow!



No confessions here either, Im as pure as yellow snow


----------



## Laura (Nov 29, 2012)

If anyone has Jtrux for secret santa.. you now know what to get them!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 30, 2012)

Edna said:


> My deepest, darkest secrets are destined to remain my deepest, darkest secrets. That why they're secret. No confessions here. A few regrets, maybe, but no confessions.



They say confessions are good for the soul, but I think life is meant to be lived with a few well kept secrets.


----------



## Spn785 (Nov 30, 2012)

Wow, I think this is one of the funniest threads I have ever read! "Pure as yellow snow", "Beaten with cactus pads and buried in the coco coir". Hilarious!
Everyone has secrets and regrets, and sometimes it is good to share and other times it isn't, the real question is can you live with your secrets and regrets? My confession is that I probably spend more time on this forum than I do actually working while at my job.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Nov 30, 2012)

Spn785 said:


> Wow, I think this is one of the funniest threads I have ever read! "Pure as yellow snow", "Beaten with cactus pads and buried in the coco coir". Hilarious!
> Everyone has secrets and regrets, and sometimes it is good to share and other times it isn't, the real question is can you live with your secrets and regrets? My confession is that I probably spend more time on this forum than I do actually working while at my job.



Haha, I just figured out what your picture is supposed to be... I thought it was a tortoise, hand, and tape measure in between... hahaha, that's awesome.


----------



## Spn785 (Nov 30, 2012)

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Spn785 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I think this is one of the funniest threads I have ever read! "Pure as yellow snow", "Beaten with cactus pads and buried in the coco coir". Hilarious!
> ...



I know someone else on this Forum uses the same picture (or a similar one), but I don't remember who. I was just looking for a good picture of a tort for my computer background and I saw that, I think its GREAT!


----------



## Kate (Nov 30, 2012)

I will confess... I am 20 & got caught up in the moment & FINALLY bought a crested gecko on Thursday...with a messy room & without permission from my wonderful parents to get it... (I know, I know) The 2g hatchling gets here Tuesday, so this weekend is gonna be a whirlwind of cleaning, a confession to the woman who birthed me, & probably an even more horrible talk with dad. 
Really hoping a clean room helps.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 30, 2012)

Kate said:


> I will confess... I am 20 & got caught up in the moment & FINALLY bought a crested gecko on Thursday...with a messy room & without permission from my wonderful parents to get it... (I know, I know) The 2g hatchling gets here Tuesday, so this weekend is gonna be a whirlwind of cleaning, a confession to the woman who birthed me, & probably an even more horrible talk with dad.
> Really hoping a clean room helps.



 Your my kind of daughter!


----------



## Kate (Nov 30, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Your my kind of daughter!



Lol, I am hoping to not lose limbs, or the gecko. Everything else can go. I made an impulsive purchase which I admit was not the best choice, but I made it and I am going to stand by it. I have always been taught to take responsibility, especially with living creatures! 
Mom can be turned by the cuteness (I am actually on this forum researching to get a tortoise for her in ~1 yr, she loves chelonians!), but daddy.... I am not sure what to expect. 

Lol, should I mention that at least I didn't bring home a dog, adult tortoise, or an ackie monitor??


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 30, 2012)

Kate said:


> Lol, I am hoping to not lose limbs, or the gecko. Everything else can go. I made an impulsive purchase which I admit was not the best choice, but I made it and I am going to stand by it. I have always been taught to take responsibility, especially with living creatures!
> Mom can be turned by the cuteness (I am actually on this forum researching to get a tortoise for her in ~1 yr, she loves chelonians!), but daddy.... I am not sure what to expect.
> 
> Lol, should I mention that at least I didn't bring home a dog, adult tortoise, or an ackie monitor??



Moms normally get the cute factor.  I have fingers crossed that it will all work out just fine.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 30, 2012)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> I had a RES once that I lost..... Please don't hate me TFO  :'(



Nobody hates me? :')


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 30, 2012)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> TortoiseBoy1999 said:
> 
> 
> > I had a RES once that I lost..... Please don't hate me TFO  :'(
> ...



Nopers.


----------



## Spn785 (Nov 30, 2012)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> TortoiseBoy1999 said:
> 
> 
> > I had a RES once that I lost..... Please don't hate me TFO  :'(
> ...



Of course not, everybody makes mistakes. I once had a RES too, but the store I bought it from told me it was a box turtle so I got that kind of set up for it, and (obviously) it didn't do well. So I gave it to a friend who knew much more about turtles then me and who explained what was going on to me. This was a pet store that specialized in exotic reptiles too.


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Nov 30, 2012)

(Today 01:03 PM)TortoiseBoy1999 Wrote: 
TortoiseBoy1999 Wrote:
I had a RES once that I lost..... Please don't hate me TFO :'(

Nobody hates me? :')

Of course not, everybody makes mistakes. I once had a RES too, but the store I bought it from told me it was a box turtle so I got that kind of set up for it, and (obviously) it didn't do well. So I gave it to a friend who knew much more about turtles then me and who explained what was going on to me. This was a pet store that specialized in exotic reptiles too. 

I would imagine that nobody will hate you for an accident. I have lost two wonderful baby sulcatas and all I got was sympathy here. At home, it was a different matter. There were some "I told you so's" about leaving them unattended, there were some, "Now you can focus more of your time on me"-13 year old son and then there were the "get over it already, they're dead" comments, mostly friends and not family. On this forum though, everyone was really warm and kind. I felt horrible enough about it, so it was appreciated to have people understand. We have nothing but good feelings for you.


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 30, 2012)

Okay I have one but it's from long ago.. Once my younger cousin made me mad so I bit my own arm and cried and blamed her.. she got a spanking 
Man... I was an evil kid


----------



## shellysmom (Nov 30, 2012)

jaizei said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > wellington said:
> ...



LOL, or THIS >>> www.stuffonmycat.com


----------



## wellington (Nov 30, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> Okay I have one but it's from long ago.. Once my younger cousin made me mad so I bit my own arm and cried and blamed her.. she got a spanking
> Man... I was an evil kid



LOL. Have you ever confessed to the person that did the spanking? The cuz owes ya one, watch your back


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 30, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> Okay I have one but it's from long ago.. Once my younger cousin made me mad so I bit my own arm and cried and blamed her.. she got a spanking
> Man... I was an evil kid



You should be ashamed!!!!! XD


----------



## jeninak907 (Nov 30, 2012)

terryo said:


> One time when my husband was at work, my son and I took in a homeless guy and let him have a shower, and good meal, and then we gave him some of my husbands old clothes. When we got away with it, and he didn't find out, we thought...what the heck...so whenever he worked late, we'd bring someone else in. He never found out, until one night he didn't feel well, and came home early. The guy was sitting in my son's room watching some TV and eating, and my husband asked who that was, and we told him it was my son's friend. We we went to bed that night, my husband turned to me and said...OK now tell me what's going on here. I could really write a book with all my confessions.



That is sooo cooolll!! 




TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> TortoiseBoy1999 said:
> 
> 
> > I had a RES once that I lost..... Please don't hate me TFO  :'(
> ...



Don't beat your self up....


There was this one time when I was about 10 or so my little brother had a friend spending the night, well he snored really loud well I was going to fix it. So I crept up in to his room and rubbed vix vapor rubb under his nose. He woke up as I was doing it but I don't think he realized I was there because he rubbed it off and fell back to sleep.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Dec 1, 2012)

I love this thread because people can say stuff and since we all (well, most of us) only know each other through the computer no one can come and slap you upside the head!  So we can say anything we want and not have to watch our backs


----------



## Tortus (Dec 2, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> Okay I have one but it's from long ago.. Once my younger cousin made me mad so I bit my own arm and cried and blamed her.. she got a spanking
> Man... I was an evil kid



Reminds me of that Alicia Silverstone movie "The Crush". And that movie where a 30 something Russian woman pretended to be a 9 year old to get adopted by an American family, and broke her own arm to get the mother arrested. Can't remember the name of that one.

But anyway, I have no confessions that I could repeat on this forum.


----------



## BowandWalter (Dec 2, 2012)

Tortus said:


> Reminds me of that Alicia Silverstone movie "The Crush". And that movie where a 30 something Russian woman pretended to be a 9 year old to get adopted by an American family, and broke her own arm to get the mother arrested. Can't remember the name of that one.
> 
> But anyway, I have no confessions that I could repeat on this forum.



The Orphan, it was a weird movie.


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 2, 2012)

Now i have a confession.. I was drink before 10 am from tailgating


----------

